# Anybody else collect 5 gallon water bottles? Lets see them please!



## B_King (Nov 8, 2008)

*Just wondering if anybody else collects them. For some reason I enjoy collecting them. I'm up to seven now and pick them up when I can. If you have any I'd love to see them. I wonder how many diffrent ones are out there. *
*Thanks Brian*
*One of mine (Bethel Spring Water Co. Boothwyn, PA):*


----------



## NYCFlasks (Nov 8, 2008)

While I do not collect them, I do have one, BIMAL (must have been some job to apply and tool the top!) embossed: 
 Great Bear Spring/Trade Mark/Fulton, N.Y./This Bottle Is Loaned/And Never Sold/Five Gallons
 Private mold (not a slug plate). Aqua glass.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello to B_King and NYCFlasks;  I have several 5 gal jugs and even some that were blown and the California Arrow Head Puritus Water Companies plant that were blown out of new glass batch metal before they started the production run.  They were blown in special decorator molds and they only made about six of each when that crew started their production run for the shift.  I had four of them - but one blew-up from internal cords of stress that wasn't relieved enough in the annealing, so now I have three.  Even then they took up a lot of space in my station wagon from CA. to NY.  I must have five or six that are regular carboys and two that have inverted printing logos for being up-right on a water bubbler. 
 I also have two Fulton - Great Bear Gallon bottles with ground glass stoppers.  And several Chemung Spring Water - embossed Indian gallons with ground glass stoppers; and some with pyroglazed Indian and lettering.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 8, 2008)

Heres one i just got for FREE..Its a National Ice and Cold Storage San Francisco


----------



## B_King (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the posts!

 Hey Red I'd love to see some pictures if you have any.

 Thanks Brian


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are the only two I have. One is a Silver Springs Water with an embossed running Indian.  The other is blank with what looks like a repair job or something on the side. Was given both of them about five years ago...Ron


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a NJ one that picked up as a kid. Have had it 20 years!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 13, 2008)

And A close up of the embossing !!


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2008)

DANG,OLDIHTRACTOR THAT THANG IS NICE!


----------



## B_King (Nov 14, 2008)

*Thanks for the pictures!*
*Here are four more of mine:*
*



*
*Thanks Brian*


----------



## Carlin (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't collect them, but just came across one while cleaning out my basement! It's from Distillate in Cleveland.    Don't think it's too old. There's an "I" embossed on the bottom and "61".


----------

